# Erstellung von EJB Relationship (CMP)



## macfreakz (16. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, 

wie ich gelesen habe, muss man Lokales Interface benutzen, damit die Beziehungen zwischen zwei Tabellen funktionieren.

Mein Problem ist: der Client darf neue Datensätze anlegen und auch die Datensätze ändern bzw. löschen.

D.h. folgende Klassen müssen erstellt werden:

ClientBean
ClientRemote
ClientRemoteHome

KundeBean
KundeLocal
KundeLocalHome

AdresseBean
AdresseLocal
AdresseLocalHome

Die Klasse ClientRemote stellt dem Client zur Verfügung,
und es ist also auszugehen, dass ich auch extra für
jede Aktionen wie create, update, delete, ... im
ClientBean, ClientRemote und ClientRemoteHome erstellen muss,
damit der Client diese Methoden aufrufen kann.

Ich finde, das ist reine Aufwand und denke
auch, dass es andere Lösung gibt ...
ich bin auch "einverstanden", wenn die Klasse KundeLocal
direkt zugegriffen wird, jedoch gehts nur über KundeRemote,
aber was dann zu einem Beziehungsproblem führt.

Lösungsansätze im Internet habe ich nicht gefunden.
googeln war keine Hilfe ... 

danke für Eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## bambi (16. Mrz 2005)

Ich hab' jetzt glaubb' ich nicht so 100%ig verstanden, was genau Du machen willst, aber ich denke, wenn Du eine
DB hast und darauf per EJB zugreifen willst, dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall erst mal die Entities schreiben. Hast Du
die schon?
Wenn Du die Entity Beans hast, dann kannst Du zwischen diesen Klassen Beziehungen herstellen - wie in der DB. Und
danach kannst Du ja dann Deine Session Beans und Servlets und so proggen...
Wenn Du die Entities schreibst, dann kommts auch immer auf den Webserver an, den Du verwendest. Da sind die 
Docs dann je nach Server verschieden...
Also wenn Du Fragen dazu hast, dann waeren ein paar meht Infos ganz hilfreich...  :wink:


----------



## macfreakz (18. Mrz 2005)

Das Problem ist gelöst. 

Danke für Eure Mühe ... trotz allem ;-)


----------

